# HELP- Tipping in Spain



## equitax (May 12, 2013)

Hi all. At Marbella beach resort, wonder what is customary for tipping for dinner. 

Thanks.


----------



## VegasBella (May 12, 2013)

General rule of tipping: better to overtip than undertip. 

No one is going to be offended by getting a bigger tip than expected.


----------



## Pompey Family (May 12, 2013)

10%.  Don't tip like you do at home or you'll end up raising the benchmark for the rest of us.  European tipping isn't as generous as American tipping as the staff don't have to rely on tips to make up the majority of their wage.
Don't feel obliged to tip either.  If you've received mediocre service then don't tip, a tip is a reward for good service not a guaranteed payment.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 13, 2013)

That's about what we've done, too.


----------



## Jimster (May 13, 2013)

*Tipping*

Depending on the amount of the bill,just leave the change.  Just because that is a custom in the USA doesnt mean it is the same everywhere.


----------



## x3 skier (May 13, 2013)

Jimster said:


> Depending on the amount of the bill,just leave the change.  Just because that is a custom in the USA doesnt mean it is the same everywhere.



 +1

Especially if the check says servicio compris (service included) or similar which means you have already paid a tip. 

Cheers


----------



## SMHarman (May 13, 2013)

Jimster said:


> Depending on the amount of the bill,just leave the change.  Just because that is a custom in the USA doesnt mean it is the same everywhere.



Exactly.  If you paid by credit card there is often no room to leave a tip.


----------



## MaryH (May 22, 2013)

If you pay by CC and want to leave a tip, tell the person processing it the amount you want them to process.


----------



## Jimster (May 22, 2013)

*Tipping*

Running with the bulls is the custom in Spain.  Would you go to the stockyards in the USA ie Canada  and release them so you could run with the bulls here?   No, and the reason you wouldnt is because it is not the custom in the USA.  Tipping is not the custom in Spain.  If someone is desperate to give away their money, then they can send it to me.


----------



## MaryH (May 22, 2013)

The custom is to round up and/or leave some change like most of Europe.


----------



## Suebe (May 28, 2013)

It depends what you are tipping for.  If it is for a meal it is normal to either round the bill up or give around 10%. Depends on service you have had.  Bad service = no tip!!!

If it is for a coffee break at cafe, only small change is usually left.  That 'tip' came from a Spanish person we were with who told us not to leave so much money as a tip.

When paying with credit card, I always leave a tip on the table or give to the staff, rather than add to credit card bill.  Then you know that it is being given to the staff.

Sue


----------

